# Manchester Dogs Home - Fire and Offers of help Page



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

You may ahve heard about the horrendous fire tonight at Manchester Dogs home, it was arson and they have the scum. So far 43 dogs confirmed dead but l am sure more will also be added.

The staff have started a help page on facebook if anyone wants to help Help Page on Facebook

Please pass the URL on if you have facebook


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2014/sep/11/manchester-dogs-home-fire

I have shared on my Facebook xx


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I hadn't heard about this. How terribly sad for all concerned.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Our local clinic having a collection point and our vet taking stuff over tomorrow, I will be dropping in blankets/towels.
Alison


----------

